# New from Omaha, Nebraska



## Bloodkraze (Apr 7, 2009)

Well hey everyone. Just recently have been getting into this whole archery thing and was looking around for sites to join while I'm looking into getting a bow, and here I am. So I'm from Omaha, 20 years old and following in my fathers footsteps who shot up until he hit 1200 FITA and then quit.

I currently don't have a bow, and it's seemingly impossible to find the type of bow I want used from anywhere online or in stores. I didn't know non-compound hoyt recurves were so hard to come by..


----------



## mach x (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome, I am from Lincoln. We have many Olympic archers in our club 60 miles to the west of you. If there is anything I can do for you just give me a yell.


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Bloodkraze (Apr 7, 2009)

How long does it usually take for a mod to approve my "WTB" post in the WTB section?


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*From east of you !*

:welcomesign::hello2::blob1::cheer2::welcome::clap2::thumb:You have choosen wisely!:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Bloodkraze. Have fun here.


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at


----------



## KeepYourChinUp (Dec 31, 2008)

Welcome, Hastings, NE here!


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------

